# 5150 Modders in GTA



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone know of any?
:thanks5qx:


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

A few T.O. folks have had Rich Heslip (from Firebottle.com) perform mods on their amps. I can recommend him without reservation, although shipping to Ottawa can be mildly disconcerting. His page can be found at: http://www.storm.ca/~rheslip/ampmods.htm


----------

